# Stage fright!!!!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Jacks, that's because your focus is on everything else, including yourself, the judge the spectators, other riders except on your horse. If you worry about how you might do then you've thrown your horse away. In your mind tell your horse "I'm here to help you" or "we're here as a team". Say it over and over and never mind the other distractions. Deep breaths if you feel nervous then repeat what I suggested or whatever works for you.


----------



## Winterx (Aug 11, 2015)

I have terrible stage fright too, but while you're riding, focus on yourself. Deep breaths, relax your body. Whenever you start to feel nervous, just smile. Your horse is probably sensing that you are tense. Good luck!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I haven't shown in some years, but when I used to, I used to mentally go through each part of my body. I hunch my shoulders when I'm tense and that tension is communicated to my horse in the way I'm holding my reins, cuing, etc. So, I'd start with my shoulders and do a few stretches to loosen them up. Then I'd sort of move down my body and if I noticed any tension anywhere, I'd do some stretches and force my body to relax - even just wiggling your toes gets some bloodflow going and makes you conscious of your body and any tension you have in your legs. 

And breathe. There really isn't much difference between what you're doing on your own time and what you're doing in the ring. On that note, do you use different tack when you're showing vs. practicing? Could there be something pinching or causing discomfort in his show tack?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are riding well at home and at lessons, that means you take instruction well. Listen to your coach before you enter a class and ride it like a lesson. Then afterwards, have them tell you what you did correctly, what you can improve on, etc. Also, relax, showing is fun, forget the placings, put that out of your head, you are out there to have a good ride, that's it!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

My goal is to stay on the horse and in the arena. Everything else is just a nice bonus. It keeps me calm even when my horse has her nose in the air is blowing me off or my other is about to get us disqualified. Treat your ride as a presentation of the horse. You are there to demonstrate your horse's training. It takes the focus off you and you'll ride better with your horse in mind.


----------



## jofo2003 (Aug 15, 2015)

Just look in front of you and trust your gut not everyone else's. The horse doesn't know the track but you do so he needs to follow your commands. Just think its really easy and cruise wright through it. Hope I helped


----------

